# Kitten running around and getting into everything...normal?



## Robert (Oct 16, 2006)

All our previous cats we got as adults, and now we have a kitten. Since we brought him home he's been into everything, even climbing and jumping on furniture, knocking books and just about anything onto the floor. At other times he will run all the way across the house in a frenzy as if someone had put a wire on his tail and plugged it in.
Is this behaviour just because he's a kitten and something he'll grow out of? I've never seen a cat behave like this before, and I've hoping it isn't permanent with this one.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Definately typical kitten behavior :twisted: 
They're a lot of fun, but they've got a ton of energy and get into everything!

He should grow out of it, but don't count on it happening right away. In my experience, it takes about 2 years for a little bundle of kitten energy to turn into a well-mannered house cat.

My best advice: invest in or make a bunch of toys to help keep his attention where you want it. Schedule a nightly play time and wear him out before you go to bed (a laser pointer and feathers tied to a string on the end of a stick are very good for this), and kitten proof! Keep anything you value put away or high out of reach.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I got Cinderella as an adult a few months ago, and a new kitty (7 months old) just this weekend. Believe me, there's a huge difference between cat-proofing your home and kitty-proofing your home! I have to take down all my knicknacks and crystal candles and anything on my dresser I don't want knocked behind it because she WILL jump up there.  

I'm going to buy some Bitter Apple and a spray bottle today because I really don't want her back behind the t.v./vcr/dvd area with all the wires....

You'll get better and more advice from other members, but since this was just this weekend for *me* - I just wanted to say that there IS a difference, but they're worth it!


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Make sure when you kitten-proof the house you look at things from their eye level and try to fix anything that might be hazardous to them, too. Of course people try to put away things that might get broken, but there are lots of things that could be dangerous for a kitten to get into, like electrical cords. Especially if it's an appliance on a counter or table with the cord dangling off the edge...a kitten will see this as a fun toy to play with and not realize the danger of pulling down an iron or tea kettle on top of themselves. Don't forget plants too, a lot of houseplants can be toxic to cats.

Here's a good article on kitten-proofing your home.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My grown-up cats still behave like that sometimes.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maggie was a total lunatic until she was about 2. From 2-8 she acted like a normal kitten...similar to how Robert is describing his kitten. She's now 10...still opens the kitchen cabinets and walks around, chews cardboard boxes and post-it notes, climbs the Christmas tree, runs around the house for no apparent reason...she just doesn't do it as often...

So Robert, it depends on the cat....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, I see - NOW you guys are saying how long the "kitten" stage lasts! Thanks! :wink:


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: ah yes kittens.. do a search on my crew specifically magic and garfield .... :roll:


----------



## camille (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Kitten running around and getting into everything...norm*



Robert said:


> All our previous cats we got as adults, and now we have a kitten. Since we brought him home he's been into everything, even climbing and jumping on furniture, knocking books and just about anything onto the floor. At other times he will run all the way across the house in a frenzy as if someone had put a wire on his tail and plugged it in.
> Is this behaviour just because he's a kitten and something he'll grow out of? I've never seen a cat behave like this before, and I've hoping it isn't permanent with this one.


Oh, that makes me miss having a kitten around the house! Ah, the clawed arms, the ruined furniture! No, that is not sarcasm. I LOVE it! 

Hopefully, one day I'll be able to complain about having a new kitten! They're so freakin' cute and naughty! 

Enjoy this stage- eventually they'll get fat and lazy, and not want to play as much...that is unless you get a larger breed cat, and they grow far more slowly.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Kitten running around and getting into everything...norm*



camille said:


> Oh, that makes me miss having a kitten around the house! Ah, the clawed arms, the ruined furniture! No, that is not sarcasm. I LOVE it!
> 
> Hopefully, one day I'll be able to complain about having a new kitten! They're so freakin' cute and naughty!
> 
> Enjoy this stage- eventually they'll get fat and lazy, and not want to play as much...that is unless you get a larger breed cat, and they grow far more slowly.


Amen! I've missed the patter of furry feet in the house for entirely too long. I set a personal goal of adopting a pair of kittens from the rescue shelter in nearby Arab before two weeks have passed.
They'll be indoor kitties because the road in front of the house is dangerously busy. 
:catrun
Kitten-proofing your household is similar to baby-proofing. Latches on the cabinets, plastic bags and anything toxic out of reach, etc., etc.


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Totally normal for kittens...I have 2 6 month old and 1 2month old and they love to, I mean love to get into everything that aren't suppposed to. They get in my cabinets, climb the screen door, get up on the tv stand. We just got a cat tree that goes all the way to the ceiling and they love that now. They aren't BAD as much!!! :kittyball


----------

